# Paranoid to eat



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Had bad stomach flu recently, although I am eating small amounts of food, I am fearful of eating for fear of getting stomach flu again. And my digestive system not working so well after stomach flu. On very pared down diet. EAting white rice cooked with ginger root (for flavoring, I don't eat the root), and honey seems to be helping and is quite yummy. Ate some chicken and tomatoes tonight. Hoping I don't get heartburn. Had very bad heartburn last week which got me very depressed. So far no heartburn today. Rice seems to be helping. Thanx for listening.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I respnded to you here hon:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...40&start=40Here's what I said there:GenieJust so you are aware... there are many, MANY more triggers for IBS symptoms besides food. It isn't always about the food. Read up about IBS here and learn about some other triggers. Some triggers are within our control.. and some are not. But symptoms can be managed. We all are different so finding what manages our individual symptoms takes lots of trial & error.I think you are dwelling only on food as the source of your symptoms when in fact it may have nothing to do with your symptoms. Best thing to do maybe is educate yourself a bit more about IBS>Best place to start is at the 2nd from the top, white menu bar up above us here. The first tab is "Symptoms". Start there and read all the way across the tabs. This will give you an excellent foundation of knowledge about IBS and then you can begin to start to try things to manage your symptoms. A severly restricted diet isn't healthy and there are way more healthier ways to manage your symptoms. SO get started on finding what works for you!All the best


----------

